

Apple Pay Will Hit Best Buy Stores in 2015 - carlchenet
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/27/in-a-reversal-apple-pay-will-hit-best-buy-stores-in-2015/

======
jbrooksuk
I'm more interested for Apple Pay to move outside of the US.

